# can't use thunderbird to access my mail.



## hockey97 (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi, I can't access my mail via thunderbird. I am able to send mail  with thunderbird just that thunderbird won't show any new mail when there is.

here is my postfix setup:


Main.cf click here


Master.cf click here

mysql_relay_domain_maps.cf click here


mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf click here

mysql_virtual_domain_maps.cf click here

mysql_virtual_mailbox_limit_maps.cf click here

mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf click here

mysql_database click here


----------



## phoenix (Jan 31, 2012)

Those files all configure Postfix, which is the sending side of things (SMTP).

What e-mail server are you using to store messages? An IMAP server like dovecot? A POP3 server? A remote server?


----------



## hockey97 (Jan 31, 2012)

phoenix said:
			
		

> Those files all configure Postfix, which is the sending side of things (SMTP).
> 
> What e-mail server are you using to store messages? An IMAP server like dovecot? A POP3 server? A remote server?



Yes, I have dovecot installed. That is my IMAP server. I use thunderbird as mail client application. Just to check my mail. I've been testing it out. I can send mail to the internet and thunderbird would store the sent mail.  I then used my aol account to reply back.

Yet, In my server I can physically see the fail in the directory but I can't see it in my thunderbird as a new mail message.


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 2, 2012)

I think the problem I have with dovecot is maybe the mail direct? Here is the location: /usr/local/virtual/domain/user

That is the current location on my computer. Domain would be the name of the website and user would be the person's username. 

However, I keep seeing thunderbird keep making user folders in: /usr/local/virtual. Any ideas what I can try?

What do you need? Logs? Configs?


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 7, 2012)

Does anyone know what could be the problem? *W*hat do I need to post on here? I know for a fact the mail is being delivered in the wrong area and I don't think thunderbird or dovecot isn't configured right. I get no errors but still can't get Thunderbird to display mail. I  can send mail and it will show a new folder called sent showing the e-mails I sent. Yet, won't show any e-mails sent to my e-mail address.


----------



## anomie (Feb 7, 2012)

hockey97 said:
			
		

> However, I keep seeing thunderbird keep making user folders in: /usr/local/virtual. Any ideas what I can try?



It's been a while since I have configured an IMAP server / MDA, but this seems like the most pertinent clue in your case. 

Please triple-check your mail location directive: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/MailLocation


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 10, 2012)

anomie said:
			
		

> It's been a while since I have configured an IMAP server / MDA, but this seems like the most pertinent clue in your case.
> 
> Please triple-check your mail location directive: http://wiki2.dovecot.org/MailLocation



Ya, I have my Mail location config is :


```
mail_location = [FILE]maildir:usr/local/virtual/%d/%n[/FILE]
```

That's the path. That's the same path with postfix. 

I can receive the e-mails. Which are sent to maildir:usr/local/virtual/%d/%n/new

The problem is that Thunderbird won't grab whats in that new folder. I renamed it INBOX. To see if that makes a difference.

what can I try or test to see in terminal how it's setup? I don't know if doveco creates the new,tmp,trash folders in the directory? 

what can I type in terminal that should give me some kind of print of where mail gets sent and where Thunderbird gets the mail.

Postfix mail base is located at 
	
	



```
[FILE]/usr/local/virtual[/FILE]
```

So, I see when I send an e-mail to my e-mail account I notice that in /usr/local/virtual I would get something created like 
	
	



```
[FILE]/usr/local/virtual/bob[/FILE]
```
yet, the folder named bob needs to be inside the domain name folder. Yet, it dosen't. 

Is there a any type of command I can toss at the terminal and get a read out as to how the mail is being directed and is there any helpful logs? other then mail.log.?


----------



## hockey97 (Feb 12, 2012)

My question is how should one set up the mail location for dovecot and postfix? Give me examples. I have postfix setup to virtual mail locations using a mysql database. My mail location is 
	
	



```
/usr/local/virtual
```

Which is the virtual mail base location? *I*n mysql I have the mailbox path set to something like 
	
	



```
/domain_name/username
```
 *T*hat is what I have in postfix.

Then in dovecot I have this:

```
/usr/local/virtual/%d/%n
```

So, I need an example and someone to tell me how thunderbird mail client fetches the mail?

I notice it uses INBOX and other folders. I don't understand how mail is delivered to these locations and how thunderbird would find the mail.

So far thunderbird shows 0 mail yet, I can see it in the server that there is new mail. Seems like thunderbird is looking at the wrong place on my server to find new mail.


----------

